# Full Sus E-Bike Have you converted?



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Hello

So next week i'm testing one of the new Trek E-Bikes, i've not been riding much recently due to an arm injury.

Where I live is hilly and I tend to do short rides which have to contain climbs.

I'm hoping it will reduce the strain on my back and arms but mainly allow me to ride further and enjoy the ride and spend longer on the bike.

Any one converted and how are you enjoying the experience?

Cheers Phil


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

I’m 56 and have been fortunate to never have any injuries preventing me from riding pure pedal power. 

I won’t give up on pedal power. If my back and legs go out, I’d buy a hand cycle before e bike. 

You may find a friendlier reception on the ebike forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I am sticking with bicycles.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Move to the moped forum please.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

This might be good for the "over 80" forum.

All seriousness aside, I've ridden my neighbor's ebike around the neighborhood and it was pretty fun. Dirt roads, paved paths and such would be fun if you are too injured or infirm to pedal.

I'm 66 and not there yet, but I'm thinking by the time I am - hopefully, around 80 - full on dirtbikes (i.e. motorcycles) will be available in electric versions.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Arm injury? I think you meant leg injury, but whatever works.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

MSU Alum said:


> This might be good for the "over 80" forum.
> 
> All seriousness aside, I've ridden my neighbor's ebike around the neighborhood and it was pretty fun. Dirt roads, paved paths and such would be fun if you are too injured or infirm to pedal.
> 
> I'm 66 and not there yet, but I'm thinking by the time I am - hopefully, around 80 - full on dirtbikes (i.e. motorcycles) will be available in electric versions.


No need to wait - they're here now!

https://www.altamotors.co/redshiftex#redshift-ex


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> No need to wait - they're here now!
> 
> https://www.altamotors.co/redshiftex#redshift-ex


That is very cool. I saw this before doing a bit of research. I expect they will only get better and cheaper in the next few years.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

MSU Alum said:


> That is very cool. I saw this before doing a bit of research. I expect they will only get better and cheaper in the next few years.


Done! Well, not better, but a lot cheaper...

https://electrek.co/2018/07/23/electric-motorcycle-for-2000-usd/

https://lunacycle.com/sur-ron-mx-electric/


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

harryman said:


> done! Well, not better, but a lot cheaper...
> 
> https://electrek.co/2018/07/23/electric-motorcycle-for-2000-usd/
> 
> https://lunacycle.com/sur-ron-mx-electric/


Pretty cool. A Lunacycle type of ride, in a non-pedal assist, would be awesome.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

slapheadmofo said:


> No need to wait - they're here now!
> 
> https://www.altamotors.co/redshiftex#redshift-ex


I don't like where this world is going. First it was 4 strokes taking away from the manly 2 strokes, and now this. :incazzato:


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Lots of bruised egos around eBikes. 

I have ridden over 100,000 miles in my life, every form of road racing, track racing, XC, DH, Enduro and short track MTB, BMX. I've toured self-supported and with group rides like Ride the Rockies. I've done 600km Randonees, 100 mile MTB races and 200m sprints. 

eBikes are a blast. I built a hubmotor throttle bike fifteen years ago, and I now own two Bosch motored pedal assist eMTBs. Pedal assist eBikes are just bikes. Period. You can go every bit as hard on an eBike as on a non-eBike, the only difference is that you do not *have* to go quite as hard on climbs, and you'll get up speed faster on flats. A Class 1 eBike is actually *more* difficult to get above 20 MPH than a non-eBike, because it weighs more. On a Bosch powered Class 1, the power actually cuts at 19 MPH. Uphill, even if you are a flyweight, you can't go any faster than a strong racer on an XC bike. An eMTB will make it easier to climb, but the full MTB experience is still there. You can go farther with less effort, or you can burn the battery and yourself in ten miles. Your choice. 

People whose egos are bruised simply don't matter. Try out an eBike, and if it keeps you riding, go for it. Ride on legal trails, and if anyone gives you crap, tell them to f*&^%k right off.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm surprised by some of the responses here. People seem to have no tolerance for even discussing the genre -- how's that going to work in a few years when e-bikes are half of all bicycle sales?

I don't own an e-bike. But as I age and my body falls apart I can see that the day is coming when riding will mean "with assistance". I endeavor to keep that day way out on the distant horizon -- but there's no denying that it's coming.

Just tuning in and noticing that people keep trying to squash the subject or cover their ears, which doesn't change the fact that the technology is still being improved rapidly. We can ignore it or we can embrace it and help to guide it's course. The choice is ours.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

mikesee said:


> I'm surprised by some of the responses here. People seem to have no tolerance for even discussing the genre -- how's that going to work in a few years when e-bikes are half of all bicycle sales?
> 
> I don't own an e-bike. But as I age and my body falls apart I can see that the day is coming when riding will mean "with assistance". I endeavor to keep that day way out on the distant horizon -- but there's no denying that it's coming.
> 
> Just tuning in and noticing that people keep trying to squash the subject or cover their ears, which doesn't change the fact that the technology is still being improved rapidly. We can ignore it or we can embrace it and help to guide it's course. The choice is ours.


I know i've had a disc removed which caused spinal cord damage which give me pain and pins and needles in my lower left leg, recently this has moved into my right arm where I get pain in my elbow and pins and needles.

An ebike could remove some of the stress on my body but still allow me to ride and get a good workout, it will simply reduce the effort and strain on the climbs but it seems some people just want to take the p**s and I should just stay at home.

The news is I'm test riding this weekend and if it allows me to ride I'll get one and the haters can do one.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

E-bikes not allowed on trails in my neighborhood,(Park City) and I don't want to ride in motorcycle areas.E-bikes are great for commuting but I don't want them on singletrack.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

mactweek said:


> E-bikes not allowed on trails in my neighborhood,(Park City) and I don't want to ride in motorcycle areas.E-bikes are great for commuting but I don't want them on singletrack.


Have you ever actually ridden a Class 1 ebike on a trail?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

The bike or the car is not the problem.
3 days ago i passed let s say an 80 yo man on an ebike. I asked him if he enjoyed it and he said yes smiling. I want to see a bunch of those riders. At 60 i might stay away for some 30 years.
The Ebike is the solution.
The Ecar is the problem.
Ebikes solve parking problems, traffic problems,,, not Ecars.
Not everyone is willing to sweat going to work.
The problem is the user and the fact that laws are not applied.
Areas will ban them because some users cheat.
Well just my 2 cents.
All my bikes are assisted because i enjoy climbing but my tiny gear is my key(assistant).


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

As I said, e-bikes are not allowed on the hundreds of mountainbike trails in my area. I usually ride from my backdoor or I take the bus and ride from the resort areas. It doesn't make any sense to load an e-bike on my car to drive to a trailhead that allows them. Most of our trails are designed for bikes, grades are moderate, turns are appropriate etc. I am 66 and still prefer to self power on the trails. I will take an e-bike for running errands, they are available in town as our green bikes. I think that is an appropriate use for them.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

honkinunit said:


> Have you ever actually ridden a Class 1 ebike on a trail?


Jesus, not again with the "have you ridden one?" question. It matters, NOT! ...and I have.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

NO, I will admit I have not ridden an e-bike on trails. They are not allowed on natural surface trails in my county. I am trying to say that people should make sure that they have legal places where the can ride them before they make an expensive purchase. I am not trying to be a troll. Many bike shops will NOT tell you if they are legal on your local trails unless you ask them. I can only legally ride one on trails that are legal for motorcycles in my county. That doesn't seem fun for me.


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I'd like to try one, they look fun.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm 52. Don't have any ailments. I have 6 bicycles and 2 of them are e-bikes. I mountain bike 2-4 times per week and I use both - regular and an e-MTB. I never gave up one for the other. They're both fun. And they are both a fantastic workout.

Contrary to popular belief, an e-bike can give you a better workout. You can go much further and longer. I felt pain in my leg muscles that I had never felt before with just regular mountain biking. 

It's like going to the gym one day and working out with 100 lbs weights and going back another day and working out with 20 lbs weights, but more repetitions and longer workout. They're both good, in different ways.

You don't need to be old or have an ailment to enjoy an e-mtb. I climb just fine with my regular mountain bike, but I can climb twice as long with an e-mtb. 

Go with whatever works for you. But don't knock it until you've owned one and given it a fair shot.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

*worth repeating*

can't say it any better -



honkinunit said:


> ...An eMTB will make it easier to climb, but the full MTB experience is still there. You can go farther with less effort, or you can burn the battery and yourself in ten miles... Try out an eBike, and if it keeps you riding, go for it. Ride on legal trails...





mikesee said:


> ... We can ignore it or we can embrace it and help to guide it's course. The choice is ours.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

mikesee said:


> I don't own an e-bike. But as I age and my body falls apart I can see that the day is coming when riding will mean "with assistance". I endeavor to keep that day way out on the distant horizon -- but there's no denying that it's coming.


That seems like a pessimistic outlook to me, I'm hoping my body will last as long as my brain does. I'm fully aware that my good health may not last but on the other hand I see no reason why it couldn't. Anyway I'm going to do my best to keep my body tuned and I hope to still be pedaling into my 70's and maybe beyond, that is if I'm still breathing then.

I'm certainly not opposed to e-bikes per se, who knows, I might even own one some day.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My dad's 74 and still riding mountain bikes. 

Nothing inevitable about needing a motor.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

mikesee said:


> I'm surprised by some of the responses here. People seem to have no tolerance for even discussing the genre -- how's that going to work in a few years when e-bikes are half of all bicycle sales?
> 
> I don't own an e-bike. But as I age and my body falls apart I can see that the day is coming when riding will mean "with assistance". I endeavor to keep that day way out on the distant horizon -- but there's no denying that it's coming.
> 
> Just tuning in and noticing that people keep trying to squash the subject or cover their ears, which doesn't change the fact that the technology is still being improved rapidly. We can ignore it or we can embrace it and help to guide it's course. The choice is ours.


Correct, I cannot wait until you can use them without pedaling.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

howardv said:


> I'm 52. Don't have any ailments. I have 6 bicycles and 2 of them are e-bikes. I mountain bike 2-4 times per week and I use both - regular and an e-MTB. I never gave up one for the other. They're both fun. And they are both a fantastic workout.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, an e-bike can give you a better workout. You can go much further and longer. I felt pain in my leg muscles that I had never felt before with just regular mountain biking.
> 
> ...


You can say this about anything, try a motorcycle you might like it better. It is just another form of recreation, that is it.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

mikesee said:


> We can ignore it or we can embrace it and help to guide it's course. The choice is ours.


Or we cam make sure that they are confined to motorized trails, they do have motors after all.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> That seems like a pessimistic outlook to me, I'm hoping my body will last as long as my brain does.


Nope, just realistic. I raced for 20+ years including a decade+ of ultra-distance stuff, doing untold damage to my body along the way. It's catching up now -- actually it's already caught up and passed me by. Bilateral sub talar ankle fusion is imminent -- and I can barely walk as-is.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

LargeMan said:


> You can say this about anything, try a motorcycle you might like it better. It is just another form of recreation, that is it.


To me, it's like working out with different weights at the gym. Same sport. Same recreation.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

howardv said:


> Contrary to popular belief, an e-bike can give you a better workout. You can go much further and longer. I felt pain in my leg muscles that I had never felt before with just regular mountain biking.


I believe that an ebike could provide mental motivation for some people which might lead to them riding more often or longer and thus get a better workout but adding a motor in itself isn't going to do it. You can physically ride just as long without assistance but you just won't go as far, and depending on how many watts you produce you can do the same amount of work either way.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> My dad's 74 and still riding mountain bikes.
> 
> Nothing inevitable about needing a motor.


**** happens. Some people are lucky, some aren't, and often it has nothing to do with who you are, how you eat, ride or workout.

https://www.velonews.com/2018/06/bi...ike-can-life-changing-lifelong-cyclist_470738


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

honkinunit said:


> **** happens. Some people are lucky, some aren't, and often it has nothing to do with who you are, how you eat, ride or workout.
> 
> https://www.velonews.com/2018/06/bi...ike-can-life-changing-lifelong-cyclist_470738


Actually in Zinn's case it had everything to to with how he rode and worked out.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Actually in Zinn's case it had everything to to with how he rode and worked out.


Except that the vast majority of people don't get his condition even if they ride like he did. Only a small number do. Ned Overend is still kicking ass, for example. Even if Lennard Zinn wasn't a hard core endurance athlete he may have ended up with the issue, we don't know. My sister has the exact same affliction, and she has never been an athlete or competed at anything. She has never done anything more aerobic than yoga.

If Zinn's was a really common problem, half of Boulder would have it. That would be even more of a reason for ebikes to become popular.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

life behind bars said:


> Or we cam make sure that they are confined to motorized trails, they do have motors after all.


+1 (You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to life behind bars again.)

In the Rockies there are plenty of fun motor-legal roads/two-tracks/trails on which to ride an e-motorized (mountain) bicycle that doesn't (a) increase use in environmentally sensitive area that have been designated for non-motorized use and (b) increase conflicts on multi-use trails designated for non-motorized use. Go with an electric assist motor if that floats your boat, just don't look for validation from everyone based on some perceived age/use/genetic-defect requirement. I've aged out of some of my all time favorite rides, but that doesn't mean I need to demand non-motorized areas allow me to use a motor equipped bicycle so I can still do them. I'm doing as Mikesee suggested, trying to help guide the course for motor-equipped bicycle use by actively lobbying the USFS and other land mangers to keep them out of areas managed for non-motorized access. Maybe I'm being selfish, but I want my children and their children to have the same quality experience I've had.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

honkinunit said:


> Except that the vast majority of people don't get his condition even if they ride like he did. Only a small number do.


Definitely not the majority but it is an issue for a significant percentage of longtime ultra-endurance athletes.



> Zinn is not alone. When he began his arduous reconciliation with his life-changing condition, he began reaching out to others from his generation that were fabulous athletes in their day, and who continued to push themselves well into their 40s and 50s.
> 
> The number of friends and former teammates that had similar or more severe heart issues was disconcerting. Far from being an outlier, Zinn was one among many.


I get what you mean, many things are beyond our control. There are a lot of things we are in control of though, diet, exercise, and other lifestyle choices can greatly influence how healthy (or not) a person is now and in the future.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

life behind bars said:


> Move to the moped forum please.


LOL

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

yeti rider said:


> Hello
> 
> So next week i'm testing one of the new Trek E-Bikes, i've not been riding much recently due to an arm injury.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say converted but I do own a Specialized Turbo Levo. It has not replaced my daily driver. I use it for riding with my friends that are much faster than me, they seem happy not to wait 30 minutes for me to catch up to them. I also use it to ride in on trail work days as to save my energy for building trails that "we all" can use. There are a lot of times when I prefer to ride my "legacy " bike because it's light,nimble and I enjoy the way it handles however the E-bike does have it's place in the stable .


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> **** happens. Some people are lucky, some aren't, and often it has nothing to do with who you are, how you eat, ride or workout.
> 
> https://www.velonews.com/2018/06/bi...ike-can-life-changing-lifelong-cyclist_470738


That doesn't look like a bike he'll be riding non-motorized singletrack on tho.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

howardv said:


> To me, it's like working out with different weights at the gym. Same sport. Same recreation.


Heh, yeah, some days you want an electric hoist to assist with your bench presses.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

SteveF said:


> Heh, yeah, some days you want an electric hoist to assist with your bench presses.


Or a trolling motor on the 'yak...


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

SteveF said:


> Heh, yeah, some days you want an electric hoist to assist with your bench presses.


LOL

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My wife rides a Specialized FS Levo, it allows her to keep up with me; we used to ride a mountain tandem but it got too hard to haul her around.

I’ve ridden the Levo a fair bit, made alterations to improve performance, but it’s still a very heavy bike and not nearly as fun to ride as a non ebike.

I can’t see replacing my bikes with ebikes, but I’m happy my wife is able to ride with me.

There is an ebike forum on MTBR, it’s not a very pleasant place to post as it is chock full of attitudes, but there’s some valuable info if you take the time to look.

My advice for people looking to buy an ebike:

Demo, buy used, buy the lightest weight bike you can afford.

Best bike available to date is the Pivot Shuttle, 10k, 45#, all cf, rides like a Switchblade with 10# extra weight.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Nurse Ben said:


> My wife rides a Specialized FS Levo, it allows her to keep up with me; we used to ride a mountain tandem but it got too hard to haul her around.
> 
> I've ridden the Levo a fair bit, made alterations to improve performance, but it's still a very heavy bike and not nearly as fun to ride as a non ebike.
> 
> ...


Yesterday for 2 hours i was on a 29 pounds hardtail 27.5 + bike. It was fun to ride but it told me the last thing i want is a 30 pounds bike. For a small guy like me who can ride for 5 hours every day but just not gifted with power my 22 pounds 29 in hardtail is where the fun is. Let s say in 2 years i retire, move next to the trails i could have 2 batteries drain 1 stop to eat put on my other battery for an other 2 hours of fun but still that 45 pounders might crush me in a fall so i am not planning on investing 8,000$.

If it is a good fit for you enjoy it i have no problem crossing smiling people in the trails.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

SteveF said:


> That doesn't look like a bike he'll be riding non-motorized singletrack on tho.


Hate to break it to you, but Zinn builds eMTBs as well.

E-Bikes - Zinn Cycles website


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

A couple of e-bike vignettes from my day in Durango, Colorado. First one took place in the morning at “Bread”, the bakery on the edge of town from which many a bike adventure begins or ends. I noted an octogenarian decked out in a full road kit, with an oxygen tube coming from his backpack and running up to his nose. As he tottered out the door, two whippet thin juniors in full team kit (riding road today, but being it’s Durango it means they could kick virtually anyone’s ass on any type of bike), respectively asked the old codger “How was your ride today?” He responded, “Like all my others – slow!” He then proceeded to tell him his lung disease had kept him from riding, but portable oxygen and his road e-bike kept him pedaling. I went outside and saw him roll off down the road with the missus, with her on a regular road bike. I’ve been hearing about how e-bikes keep the infirmed riding, now I’ve witnessed it. To be honest, it was a heartwarming sight. My issue at his age will more likely be a lack of balance and I’ll need a trike to continue to ride, not a motor assist. We’ll need to widen single track so I can ride my mtb trike where I want to go! Or I suppose I could have plenty of fun riding it on tarmac, dirt roads and trails that are already wide enough…

Second vignette: In the afternoon I took my annual stroll through Mountain Bike Specialists on Main Street – I knew it as the Outdoorsman in my youth, but it was really put on the map when Ned Overend worked there as a bike mechanic and started winning everything. About a quarter of the bikes on the floor were e-bikes, and most of those were e-mtbs. I stood back and listened to the floor salesman regale a fat old guy about how fast you could go on the e-bikes, “hell, even when you’re soft-pedaling you’re flying!” On my way out, the same salesman asked if he could do anything for me, so I asked if e-mtb’s were allowed in Horse Gulch (a trail system on the edge of town I was headed out to ride). He asked in return, “Legally? Or in practice?” I said “Legally”, and of course they weren’t but I was assured that in practice e-mtbs were up there. I asked a few more pointed questions about legality in MOAB, USFS lands, and the city’s plans, all of them making it pretty obvious what I though of their appropriate use. But he never let up on trying to sell me an e-mtb and I left feeling a bit offended – I may be gray and weathered, but I’m decidedly not fat…

The non-e-mtb part of my cycling day – I had a great ride on my 10 year-old single speed in Horse Gulch later in the afternoon.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I don't know what he told you about Moab, but there is no blanket ban on ebikes there, and there are hundreds and hundreds of miles of fun places to ride, including Slickrock, Amasa Back, Sovereign, M&M, the trails at Dead Horse Point State Park, Klondike Bluffs, the upper portion of the original Porcupine Rim as well as the Porcupine connector to Fins 'N Things, Poison Spider, Pritchett Canyon/24 hours of Moab course, Little Canyon Rim, Gemini/Bull Canyon/Gold Bar, Hurrah Pass, most of the Kokopelli Trail near Moab. An eMTB also opens up a bunch of fun possibilities like the Hook and Ladder area down toward LaSal as well that are traditionally too sandy to be fun on a regular MTB. That is one of the best things about an eMTB in Moab, if you have one with 27.5 Plus sized tires, all those rides you skipped because of the soul sucking sand pits are now awesome.

This is a video of some dirt bikes down at Hook and Ladder. That is some great terrain that MTBs almost never ride, that would be a riot on an eMTB. I've ridden my MTB and my dirt bike down there. The sand was discouraging on the MTB, but would be no problem on the eMTB.






There is also some great singletrack on the backside of the La Sals and in the Abajos that are eMTB legal.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Here’s the thing about e-bikes and Moab. 

You aren’t going to be riding any of the popular trails. You can’t climb Hymasa or descend Captain Ahab. You can’t do anything but ride the road at Mag 7 or Horsethief. Maybe one trail that limits you to an out and back, and two track like Gold Bar Rim. Limited to a small portion of TWE.

You can ride some trails on the north side of town, but I don’t go to Moab for those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Here's the thing about e-bikes and Moab.
> 
> You aren't going to be riding any of the popular trails. You can't climb Hymasa or descend Captain Ahab. You can't do anything but ride the road at Mag 7 or Horsethief. Maybe one trail that limits you to an out and back, and two track like Gold Bar Rim. Limited to a small portion of TWE.
> 
> ...


That's funny, every time I go to Moab the Slickrock parking lot is full. The Dead Horse Parking lot is full. There are tons of people on Klondike and Sovereign. I guess the cool people go somewhere else now?

The original popular trail guide to Moab was "Above and Beyond Slickrock", and at least 90% of what is in that book is open to eMTB.

Yes, Trail Mix has their panties in a bunch about eBikes, so the newer trails are not open. The fact is that Moab grew as an MTB destination because of the trails that *are* open to eMTBs. Take your eMTB out there for two weeks and you wouldn't be able to cover all the trails that are open, and then you have all the open trails in the Abajos and the Swell as well as the Rabbit Valley/Kokopelli area back toward the Colorado line.

It is kind of nice to ride some of the "classic" trails these days like Pritchett and Poison Spider and Flat Pass because the cool bros won't touch them. THEY AREN'T "SINGLETRACK", WHY WOULD YOU RIDE THEM???? They are as empty as 1990. The fact is that most "singletrack" in Moab is so blown out and crowded that it barely qualifies anyway.


----------



## railntrail (Jun 18, 2009)

Can't we all just get along ? The folks at Sierra Buttes Trail Stewardship a have a great out look on building trails and bringing all user groups together. The trail world needs more outfits like this. These guys rock !
https://sierratrails.org/riding-downieville-on-ebikes/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Here are questions for the OP.
Wich manufacturer offers a 84 teeth rear sporket?
I use a 42 on my 20 pounds hardtail, when my battery runs out do i call an helicopter to bail me out?
Is the phone included with the bike?
What if it is cold and i turn into a biker freeze?


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

33red said:


> Here are questions for the OP.
> Wich manufacturer offers a 84 teeth rear sporket?
> I use a 42 on my 20 pounds hardtail, when my battery runs out do i call an helicopter to bail me out?
> Is the phone included with the bike?
> What if it is cold and i turn into a biker freeze?


What a completely stupid set of questions, come back when you have something sensible to add.


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Well its here, great ride, Eco mode does most of what you need and still get a great workout and the heart rate is about the same as my normal bike.

But on the hills I don't need to pull on the bars so no pain and most can be done in Eco.
Plus it's light enough to peddle home if req'd no phone or helicopters required.

Plus its a blast to ride.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 9, 2017)

great looking ride what type of bike is it?? 

I really like the way the battery is hidden a lot more them most e bikes

I have bfang e bike I carry the battery in a back pack most of the time, I enjoy having both e bike and regular bike depending on the mood and type of riding I want to do. 

let here some more about your bike Congrats !!


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> great looking ride what type of bike is it??
> 
> I really like the way the battery is hidden a lot more them most e bikes
> 
> ...


It's a Focus Jam2, one of the reasons I got it was because it's the lightest of the bunch and I wanted to keep as close to a normal MTB as I could, on the flat you can just turn the assist off and it's just like a heavy bike.


----------



## Desert City MTB (May 30, 2018)

yeti rider said:


> Well its here, great ride, Eco mode does most of what you need and still get a great workout and the heart rate is about the same as my normal bike.
> 
> But on the hills I don't need to pull on the bars so no pain and most can be done in Eco.
> Plus it's light enough to peddle home if req'd no phone or helicopters required.
> ...


I see you ended up with a Focus, looks sweet as, what model is that, I'd love a nice ebike in my stable.


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

ebikes are pedal assist. The kind we are really talking about here have no throttles. You stop peddling and you soon after stop moving. The original 'no motorized' laws did not intend to restrict ebikes I'll bet, because they weren't invented yet. However, that doesn't change the law. So... ride them where they are legal. Also, the definitions and laws are changing fast around ebikes. Here is some updated info.

https://peopleforbikes.org/our-work/e-bikes/

In my opinion, follow the money. I think ebikes will allow more people to ride, bringing more money into the bicycle and tourist industries, just like Moab. It was a mining town/area which when that stopped, was enhanced to become a rock climbing, 4 wheeling and Mt. Biking destination. Also, the issues in various communities like Mt. Biking, 4 wheeling, surfing etc., usually isn't the act itself. It's the dotards/users that tend to cause the problems.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

life behind bars said:


> Move to the moped forum please.


A) YOU are a moderator, can't you move it?

B) Last time I called them mopeds (which they are), I received a terse warning from a different moderator.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I've ridden two versions of bikes, (1) throttle, (1) not and call BS on the "assist" as they more or less PROPEL you if you want. I've said this a million times and need to cut and paste it somewhere but my issues is not with Class 1 ebikes. However, once Class 1 bikes are legal everywhere, it's going to be a free for all with ALL classes of ebikes. The casual observer can't tell a difference in appearance and most that can won't notify authorities. Even if the authorities were called, they'd never get there in time to catch anybody "in the act" even if they had enough manpower to respond. My opinion comes from 31 years on law enforcement. 

Speaking ONLY for Commiefornia, what I see happening is either trail closures altogether or at the very minimum a tax/sticker fee like to dirt bike to fund enforcement and inspection of bikes at trailheads like we already see for the dirt bike world. God forbid you show up in some locations with a red sticker bike during green sticker only season. The rangers will write you a $400 ticket just for unloading your "illegal" bike.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

k2rider1964 said:


> I've ridden two versions of bikes, (1) throttle, (1) not and call BS on the "assist" as they more or less PROPEL you if you want. I've said this a million times and need to cut and paste it somewhere but my issues is not with Class 1 ebikes. However, once Class 1 bikes are legal everywhere, it's going to be a free for all with ALL classes of ebikes. The casual observer can't tell a difference in appearance and most that can won't notify authorities. Even if the authorities were called, they'd never get there in time to catch anybody "in the act" even if they had enough manpower to respond. My opinion comes from 31 years on law enforcement.
> 
> Speaking ONLY for Commiefornia, what I see happening is either trail closures altogether or at the very minimum a tax/sticker fee like to dirt bike to fund enforcement and inspection of bikes at trailheads like we already see for the dirt bike world. God forbid you show up in some locations with a red sticker bike during green sticker only season. The rangers will write you a $400 ticket just for unloading your "illegal" bike.


I live in Montreal, Quebec. Here legaly an Ebike has an assist that cuts at 32km/h that is 20mp/h. For street or tail that max is the same. The problem i see is that some customers/owners bypass that max. About 3 days ago on facebook a person was bragging that just replacing a part by a different one is max was now 39km/h wich is obviously illegal but the Ebike still looks the same so enforcement is just about impossible. Even some retailers will explain that the 32 max can easily be boosted. It is obvious the drain on the batery will empty it fast so add a second batery and now an 80 pounds allmost Ebike might hit me at 39km/h or more on descent. Some users will abuse and will generate problems. Any shop not insisting on the legal max should be closed and fined 300,000$ any rider should loose her/his illegal toy and have 5 years of community work. We need a clear message but i doubt that will happened.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey gang, this is a zombie post from last summer with lots of bad feelings and posters who have hopefully found another place to play.

Let's stop posting to this thread and move forward with positive vibes.

Thanks


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

33red said:


> I live in Montreal, Quebec. Here legaly an Ebike has an assist that cuts at 32km/h that is 20mp/h. For street or tail that max is the same. The problem i see is that some customers/owners bypass that max. About 3 days ago on facebook a person was bragging that just replacing a part by a different one is max was now 39km/h wich is obviously illegal but the Ebike still looks the same so enforcement is just about impossible. Even some retailers will explain that the 32 max can easily be boosted. It is obvious the drain on the batery will empty it fast so add a second batery and now an 80 pounds allmost Ebike might hit me at 39km/h or more on descent. Some users will abuse and will generate problems. Any shop not insisting on the legal max should be closed and fined 300,000$ any rider should loose her/his illegal toy and have 5 years of community work. We need a clear message but i doubt that will happened.


I rest my case....thank you for posting up.


----------



## howardv (Nov 11, 2016)

33red said:


> I live in Montreal, Quebec. Here legaly an Ebike has an assist that cuts at 32km/h that is 20mp/h. For street or tail that max is the same. The problem i see is that some customers/owners bypass that max. About 3 days ago on facebook a person was bragging that just replacing a part by a different one is max was now 39km/h wich is obviously illegal but the Ebike still looks the same so enforcement is just about impossible. Even some retailers will explain that the 32 max can easily be boosted. It is obvious the drain on the batery will empty it fast so add a second batery and now an 80 pounds allmost Ebike might hit me at 39km/h or more on descent. Some users will abuse and will generate problems. Any shop not insisting on the legal max should be closed and fined 300,000$ any rider should loose her/his illegal toy and have 5 years of community work. We need a clear message but i doubt that will happened.


Have you ever ridden an e-bike? How fast do you think you can pedal (cadence) to go over 20 mph with a 30-38 tooth chainring? Overridding the factory settings to go faster on a e-mtb is pure fear mongering. Do you really think people can go 20 mph - or faster uphill?

Seriously, rent a Class 1 e-bike and try it out for a day. Then you'll realize how your post is absurd. Most people on e-bikes going uphill are going at about double (or less) the speed of a regular bike. I see it everyday on our local trails. When a regular bike is struggling at 5 mph uphill, an e-bike sill pass them doing maybe 8-10 mph. This is reality.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

e-Bikes ....... what's next ? 
Electric motor golf cart ?


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

You really should restart this thread in the e-bike forum. You will get the kind of info you want there. They're not like us. They are your friends.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

yeti rider said:


> Well its here, great ride, Eco mode does most of what you need and still get a great workout and the heart rate is about the same as my normal bike.
> 
> But on the hills I don't need to pull on the bars so no pain and most can be done in Eco.
> Plus it's light enough to peddle home if req'd no phone or helicopters required.
> ...


Actually, I, for one, am very happy for you. Good luck.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I work in a shop and tune up the electric townie "mopeds", and then test ride them. It's more like a pedal activated throttle than an "assist". I could out climb anyone I know on an e townie that's 2 sizes too small and not break a sweat.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Travis Bickle said:


> I work in a shop and tune up the electric townie "mopeds", and then test ride them. It's more like a pedal activated throttle than an "assist"


Blasphemy!


----------



## yeti rider (Dec 11, 2008)

Radium said:


> You really should restart this thread in the e-bike forum. You will get the kind of info you want there. They're not like us. They are your friends.


Do you mean not like you?
Don't class every one over 55 as a bitter little man.


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

Ok, I'm going to enter the fray. I'm sixty, I started mountain biking at the dawn of the era in the late eighties. I switched from road biking because, basically, mountain biking was FUN, it was like being twelve again, banging around the trails with my friends, making motorcycle sounds. Riding single track two hours a night was way more fun than grinding out 30 miles on a road bike. Skip ahead thirty years, my stamina and ability to climb have diminished over the years, and I found myself, over the last 15 years, enjoying mountain biking less and less, and treated it more as a chore. Pushing your bike up a hill is not fun. This caused a downward spiral, I rode less, so I became less fit. Recently several of my buddies, who are serious riders got ebikes and started explaining it to me. I finally decided to check it out and I bought one. I'm now riding for an hour or more almost every day, my legs are sore, scratched and bruised and I'm having a BLAST. I have two riding areas near me, my default is five minutes away but full of steep hills, the other, where I can ride effectively without the ebike is a half an hour drive. Now I can always ride close and ride longer. Am I causing anyone a problem? I don't think so. Remarkably, if I ride the same loop that was my baseline in 1989, my time is about an hour.... in 1989, when I was 30, it was also an hour. So... I'm sorry if you don't like me having fun, but I'm riding, I'm getting back into shape and I'm having a blast, if I pass you on an uphill, don't worry, you will blast past me on the other side because frankly, power assist or not, I don't need to rip downhill single track at thirty plus MPH any more!

Ultimately, it's not as if I'm just a fat old guy who thought that looked by fun. I have been riding mountain bikes since day one. I rode a suspensionless Hoo Koo E Koo with the ugliest paint job you have ever seen, at the dawn of (mountain biking) time. I rode it hard and I was pretty fast and pretty adept, but I've since wrecked a shoulder racing motocross (at 45) tore my ACL playing squash at 40, and put on 40 pounds sitting at a desk for thirty five years. I'm beat up, fat and tired, and I've been there and done that, so go easy on me.


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

Legbacon said:


> I work in a shop and tune up the electric townie "mopeds", and then test ride them. It's more like a pedal activated throttle than an "assist". I could out climb anyone I know on an e townie that's 2 sizes too small and not break a sweat.


Man, I don't know about the road bikes, but when I get to the top of a hill with my ebike, I'm gassed... The funny thing is the more I ride it, the less assist I need, so something is working right.


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

This weekend, we were in Vermont visiting our 24 year old son, who is a former college lacrosse player and devoted mountain bike rider. We did two climbs and descents. He was busting on my about my ebike, but I said, about half way up the first climb... you know I haven't been able to ride with you (I'm 60) for years. Now I can... he acknowledged that that was in fact true and a beautiful thing. He also rode it several times and was laughing the whole time!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Just turned 70. No desire or need for an eBike yet. Someday maybe. No one calls me "Sherpa" any more but I still get to the top. My concession to being 70 will be a much longer travel bike to absorb things next season. 

Whatever you decide, enjoy it.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

Not just yet. 61 here, and enjoy the challenge and satisfaction of getting myself up the hills... albeit sometimes rather slowly!


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

yeti rider said:


> Hello
> 
> So next week i'm testing one of the new Trek E-Bikes, i've not been riding much recently due to an arm injury.
> 
> ...


I got one about six months ago; SI joint arthritis brought me down to commuting by bike once a week but a full-suspension eBike gets me to work with less joint inflammation than driving my car. I ride about ten trail miles once or twice on the weekend with an additional 7 miles each trip to and from the trailhead so little use of the car rack. On trails I found that it was the steep climbs that hurt most; now I just put the assist level on high and with a stretch stop every 20 minutes or so I'm good.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Hambone70 said:


> Not just yet. 61 here, and enjoy the challenge and satisfaction of getting myself up the hills... albeit sometimes rather slowly!


I was there till may. Also 61, just had bikes with easy gearing, climbing slowly.
But not having a car i got tired of hoping to get a share ride, the train, the bus.
Best gift i made myself, Ebike 120 mm HT 27.5x3.0 on 40 rims.
I zip to the trails, play then zip back. Often 4 hrs of pedaling 2-3 of them in the trails.
No iam not out of shape, i am not fat. This winter i had a blast on my fat.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

The Ebikes start looking good when I'm sitting on the couch with thrashed knees after hitting it hard on my regular bike.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

YJ Bill said:


> The Ebikes start looking good when I'm sitting on the couch with thrashed knees after hitting it hard on my regular bike.


That sounds like a great reason! Or when somebody has to help you pee...


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I LIKE e bikes. I really do. It's just that, I tend to FEEL a lot better when they are not around the trail I'm riding.


----------



## Desert City MTB (May 30, 2018)

Radium said:


> I LIKE e bikes. I really do. It's just that, I tend to FEEL a lot better when they are not around the trail I'm riding.


Why?
What effect do they have on you to make you feel better when there not around?


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Meh, I'll join in. I DON'T want an ebike. But I have really, really, bad knees. I'm 58 and started riding the Shore in the early to mid nineties. I think that, some day, if I want to keep riding my beloved North Shore trails in North Van, I may have to give in and get an ebike. Not what I want, but what I might need. I'll hold off as a long as possible. Maybe I can get one of those handicap stickers or something...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bjeast said:


> Meh, I'll join in. I DON'T want an ebike. But I have really, really, bad knees. I'm 58 and started riding the Shore in the early to mid nineties. I think that, some day, if I want to keep riding my beloved North Shore trails in North Van, I may have to give in and get an ebike. Not what I want, but what I might need. I'll hold off as a long as possible. Maybe I can get one of those handicap stickers or something...


Just trade in your car. This week they will give you an Ebike and a popcorn. Sweet deal.


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

33red said:


> Just trade in your car. This week they will give you an Ebike and a popcorn. Sweet deal.


Heh. Yeah, that would go over well with the family!


----------



## Crit Rat (Mar 13, 2008)

Meanwhile enduro and downhill pros are using Emtbs to train. 

Mountain biking is a tough sport so historically only the mentally tough stuck with it and I think that is why so many people fear ebikes, that along with trail access fears. 

Do you all Emtb haters only wash dishes by hand? 

Emtbs let the infirm or injured still ride, yes, however they also let the fit do recovery rides off road and actually ride trails but stay in endurance levels of exertion rather than tempo to threshold all the time. Brave new world but technology sometimes makes life better. Also any emtb rider I've seen is super friendly as are not suffering so much.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I’m not 50. I ride ebikes because they are fun. That’s the sole reason. I have no health issues and have raced/ridden bikes my whole life. Still love mtbs, but won’t be in my future anymore.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll ride my bike on the trails as long as I can. Some day, if I can't ride my bike any more for whatever reason, I'll probably look at ebikes, but it comes down to trail access. As far as I know, all the places I like to ride are off limits to ebikes. Also, as far as I know, all the places I don't usually ride are also off limits.

That being the case, what is the point? At least as far as trail riding goes. 

I could see getting a gravel grinder oriented ebike to use on everything from rails to trails pathways to basic road riding. You can cover a lot of ground on those things, and still get a good workout. 

Cross that bridge when I come to it, which is hopefully a long way off still.


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm sixty, overweight and out of shape, having gone from riding road 200 miles a week in my twenties , to two hours a night on suspension free mountain bike in my thirties, to having kids, and a career, and coaching, and blah blah blah. Riding became an afterthought and the weight piled on. I was lucky if I rode 200 miles a year, and didn't enjoy it. Kids are grown, work is easing up, I have time and at my friends insistence bought an ebike, now I'm riding 40-60 miles a week and starting to ride my acoustic bike more every week. Dropping two pounds a week. And I'm smiling. As an aside, I can now ride with my 24 year old, who ridiculed the bike at first but recognized that it was cool for us to ride together again AND laughs his ass off every time he jumps on my ebike.


----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

Perfect, you can still get an ebike and leave it OFF for a bigger workout albeit even slower pace too if that’s your retirement goal.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Delaware Guy said:


> I'm sixty, overweight and out of shape, having gone from riding road 200 miles a week in my twenties , to two hours a night on suspension free mountain bike in my thirties, to having kids, and a career, and coaching, and blah blah blah. Riding became an afterthought and the weight piled on. I was lucky if I rode 200 miles a year, and didn't enjoy it. Kids are grown, work is easing up, I have time and at my friends insistence bought an ebike, now I'm riding 40-60 miles a week and starting to ride my acoustic bike more every week. Dropping two pounds a week. And I'm smiling. As an aside, I can now ride with my 24 year old, who ridiculed the bike at first but recognized that it was cool for us to ride together again AND laughs his ass off every time he jumps on my ebike.


Good job, anything I can do to spend time with my kids is priceless! They have e-road bikes, 11 & 14, but barely ride.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

eMTB are a good choice and a boon to cycling imho. I am 51 though I hope to keep riding my regular MTB into my 70s I hope, however I have suffered from aortic valve disease that was progressing towards heart failure. NO FAULT OF MINE, just a bad luck with the valve as I have the arteries of a 25 year old and been MTB since 1985 and road riding since mid 1970s.

So last year I bought a eMTB and it enabled me to keep riding in spite of my dangerously enlarged ventricles. I have been lucky that the trails are properly administered here and class 1 eMTB are allowed. Then this spring I had the open heart surgery to place an artificial valve and that laid me up unable to ride at all for 3 months. . Now that I have healed I am still very weak and on *special medication that slows my heart a LOT for at least 12 months.* They want my heart not working too hard so it will return to normal size, away from its current pathologically enlarged state. This means the only way I can MTB here in coastal BC is on an eMTB for the time being.

I am looking forward to getting back riding my regular MTB, but it seems it will take a while yet, given how steep and technical our trails are around here. If we had some easier trails like 95% of the US has, I would be OK crawling along on my regular MTB, but no dice. I even tried riding my regular MTB last week and it was pretty sad, not really able to do it right now, and too slow to be safe (hey this is legendary BC coastal gnar). So it is eMTB for a while yet .. while we wait for the heart ventricles to return to a healthy size. I am going to reward myself with a Canyon Strive I think when I get back to normal heart condition next year maybe.

Now I also have a winter home in Tucson, and I just ride a regular hardtail MTB when I am down there, no eMTB. There are so many tamer flatter trails in AZ that we just do not have here in coastal BC.

that is my story, fwiw


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

life behind bars said:


> Or we cam make sure that they are confined to motorized trails, they do have motors after all.


That was part of the point of my post. Knee jerk NIMBYism isn't guidance.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Desert City MTB said:


> Why?
> What effect do they have on you to make you feel better when there not around?


Do you read much? You don't have to answer that, but I 'm pretty sure you wouldn't know or understand a quote from Hank Bukowski if it bit you on the arse. 
I LIKE the bikes. It's around 50% of the riders that disturb me with their attitudes. They're like a wounded fish sending distress signals out to the sharks. Makes me want to silence them very quickly, and I'm not allowed to do that anymore. But the danger is always there, so hence, my prior post. 
Maybe that can help you to help yourself a bit.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

BTW, I recently found out that ALL trails in San Diego City Parks that allow bikes also now allow bikes. That's kind of a game-changer for me. 
Still, many of the finest trails here are located on county or State or BLM land, and they are still ALL off limits to bikes. 


I'd like to see the day when the PCT was e-rideable!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Couple weeks ago I posted a response to this thread saying that, at 70, I still don't need or want an e-bike. Riding hard yesterday, I finally admitted that at 80, an e-bike might be a nice thing to have. If an e-bike keeps me riding at that age, who am I to argue? 

The other option is to stick to rail trails when I can't climb anymore or only ride the road and be at the mercy of drivers my age.

Fortunately, I'm still in the market for a new, non motorized, mountain bike at the moment.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Rev Bubba said:


> Couple weeks ago I posted a response to this thread saying that, at 70, I still don't need or want an e-bike. Riding hard yesterday, I finally admitted that at 80, an e-bike might be a nice thing to have. If an e-bike keeps me riding at that age, who am I to argue?
> 
> The other option is to stick to rail trails when I can't climb anymore or only ride the road and be at the mercy of drivers my age.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm still in the market for a new, non motorized, mountain bike at the moment.


I am 61, lean, 28 in waist, in shape, spent last winter daily on my fatbike often 3-4 hrs and last 3 months i enjoy my first Ebike. That allows me to never work again, live simply without a car. Should i wait till 80? Bah why work? And around here there are no trails closed to us, in Quebec max 32kmh i just enjoy life including daily rides. Climbing out of the saddle is still working out. I have to stay in shape for my next winter, our great season, no mosquito.


----------



## Hambone70 (May 8, 2019)

T


Rev Bubba said:


> Couple weeks ago I posted a response to this thread saying that, at 70, I still don't need or want an e-bike. Riding hard yesterday, I finally admitted that at 80, an e-bike might be a nice thing to have. If an e-bike keeps me riding at that age, who am I to argue?
> 
> The other option is to stick to rail trails when I can't climb anymore or only ride the road and be at the mercy of drivers my age.
> 
> Fortunately, I'm still in the market for a new, non motorized, mountain bike at the moment.


I'm with you! As a spring-chicken 61 year-old, I feel that e-bikes are fantastic for handicapped, disabled, injured, or elderly riders, or for those who ride motorized trails. I'll be one of those one day... just not yet.

Thanks for being an inspiration, and happy trails!


----------



## Motoride (Apr 7, 2019)

Hambone70 said:


> T
> 
> I'm with you! As a spring-chicken 61 year-old, I feel that e-bikes are fantastic for handicapped, disabled, injured, or elderly riders, or for those who ride motorized trails. I'll be one of those one day... just not yet.
> 
> Thanks for being an inspiration, and happy trails!


Similar age I said the same thing and was going to wait until I went on a pivot shuttle demo ride.
0 interest for 12 months made it an easy decision. One can always turn the assist completely off, but love to explore dead ends and trail rides further into the ride. Plus it's such a plush , stable, light weight ride.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I just spent two days in Steamboat Springs, which may be the best place on earth to ride a bicycle in the summer when you collectively consider the disciplines of mtb, gravel and road. I found it interesting that the bike shops were really pushing eBikes, with lots of rentals also available. However, there is really no legal place to ride them on trails (at least based on my inquiries and internet searches) -- neither the famed Emerald Mountain or the ski area trail systems. But lots of tourists seemed happy to be ebiking along the paved trail that parallels the Yampa River. And while a local state park trail system (Curt Gowdy State Park, between Cheyenne and Laramie in Wyoming) allows them, nowhere else I want to ride (e.g. -- Moab, Steamboat or USFS trails open to bicycles) does. While that may change at some point, I'm still not imagining a time in my life when the sense of accomplishment I get from doing my ride unassisted will be overshadowed by doing it faster or covering more ground in the same amount of time. It's probably a personality defect, but for me e-assisted riding is too much like cheating, ruining the whole "accomplishment" aspect of the ride. I'd rather ride 15 miles on my own than 30 miles with an e-assist -- there's just more emotional value for me to use a regular bike and do it "on my own". I understand that many (most?) others don't have this attitude, but it seems to be in my DNA. I'm capable of attenuating my expectations for my current fitness and age, and the value of a good ride is dependent as much on the accomplishment of the event as on the exhilaration of the moment. I'm maxed out on the "fun meter" when it comes to riding, so I'm not sure what owning/riding an ebike brings me at this point, except a hit to my wallet and my "sense of accomplishment". 

I understand that I'm not entirely consistent in my value judgement -- I own darn nice bikes that make the "accomplishment" easier to get to than if I was on a crappy Walmart bike. I am pretty fortunate to not have major ailments that have drastically curtailed by ability to ride, just the normal aging-associated stuff. And I live in a place where I can do a really nice trail ride with just 2 miles of pavement to the trailhead. Might I own an ebike some day? I just don't see it due to the "accomplishment" clause, being time limited rather than fitness limited, and the fact that I live in a small town and a regular bike serves my commute/errand/grocery shopping needs just fine. YMMV (and probably does).


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Hell no! I might consider a motorized bike when I am old (I am only 59 now). I prefer to ride a real bike under my own power and have no trouble doing so. I have no doubt that motorized bikes are fun, but please don't ride them on non-motorized trails.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Ptor said:


> I just spent two days in Steamboat Springs, which may be the best place on earth to ride a bicycle in the summer when you collectively consider the disciplines of mtb, gravel and road. I found it interesting that the bike shops were really pushing eBikes, with lots of rentals also available. However, there is really no legal place to ride them on trails (at least based on my inquiries and internet searches) -- neither the famed Emerald Mountain or the ski area trail systems. But lots of tourists seemed happy to be ebiking along the paved trail that parallels the Yampa River. And while a local state park trail system (Curt Gowdy State Park, between Cheyenne and Laramie in Wyoming) allows them, nowhere else I want to ride (e.g. -- Moab, Steamboat or USFS trails open to bicycles) does. While that may change at some point, I'm still not imagining a time in my life when the sense of accomplishment I get from doing my ride unassisted will be overshadowed by doing it faster or covering more ground in the same amount of time. It's probably a personality defect, but for me e-assisted riding is too much like cheating, ruining the whole "accomplishment" aspect of the ride. I'd rather ride 15 miles on my own than 30 miles with an e-assist -- there's just more emotional value for me to use a regular bike and do it "on my own". I understand that many (most?) others don't have this attitude, but it seems to be in my DNA. I'm capable of attenuating my expectations for my current fitness and age, and the value of a good ride is dependent as much on the accomplishment of the event as on the exhilaration of the moment. I'm maxed out on the "fun meter" when it comes to riding, so I'm not sure what owning/riding an ebike brings me at this point, except a hit to my wallet and my "sense of accomplishment".
> 
> I understand that I'm not entirely consistent in my value judgement -- I own darn nice bikes that make the "accomplishment" easier to get to than if I was on a crappy Walmart bike. I am pretty fortunate to not have major ailments that have drastically curtailed by ability to ride, just the normal aging-associated stuff. And I live in a place where I can do a really nice trail ride with just 2 miles of pavement to the trailhead. Might I own an ebike some day? I just don't see it due to the "accomplishment" clause, being time limited rather than fitness limited, and the fact that I live in a small town and a regular bike serves my commute/errand/grocery shopping needs just fine. YMMV (and probably does).


Are you telling us that your ass was never in a car in the last 10 years?
Bravo i applaud you.
The reason i got an Ebike is to pedal to the trails and back.
Leave the earth a bit less polluted for the next generation.
Last 20 years i did pedaling, no car.
Last winter i was often pedaling my fat 3-4 hours.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

33red said:


> Bravo i applaud you.
> The reason i got an Ebike is to pedal to the trails and back.
> Leave the earth a bit less polluted for the next generation.
> Last 20 years i did pedaling, no car.
> Last winter i was often pedaling my fat 3-4 hours.


Bravo! I applaud you. But to be fair an e-bike isn't a requirement for that, lots of people have been doing the same without assist for many years.

My sentiments echo Ptor's, I've nothing against electric bikes per se but they're not for me, not yet anyway. Like Ptor, the sense of accomplishment derived from 100% of the power coming from me is one of the main draws.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

J.B. Weld said:


> Bravo! I applaud you. But to be fair an e-bike isn't a requirement for that, lots of people have been doing the same without assist for many years.
> 
> My sentiments echo Ptor's, I've nothing against electric bikes per se but they're not for me, not yet anyway. Like Ptor, the sense of accomplishment derived from 100% of the power coming from me is one of the main draws.


You can flip a coin to see if you turn it on.
You will fill accomplished climbing without assist that is for sure


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

33red said:


> You can flip a coin to see if you turn it on.
> You will fill accomplished climbing without assist that is for sure


No thanks, Ive ridden e=bikes without the assist on. Not much fun


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Seriously, have any of you considered the possibility that no one cares what you ride/don't ride or why your ride/don't ride it?

There is an ebike forum if you really feel the need to express your innermost feelings.

Just saying...


----------



## Delaware Guy (Jun 12, 2019)

It's an ebike thread in an over 50 forum, isn't that what this is for?


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

life behind bars said:


> Or we cam make sure that they are confined to motorized trails, they do have motors after all.


Obviously no one is going to change your IMBA attitude (minus the B & A though... don't wanna be mean).

i assume when ebikes are mentioned on here, it refers to pedal assist E-Mountain Bikes.
The definition of motorized bicycles is changing. 
Class 1 bicycles with a "pedal assist" motor is still a bicycle, because if you don't pedal... its a very large paper weight.
They don't take up any more room or cause any more damage to the trails.
The assholes riding ebikes are just like the assholes riding the regular bikes... assholes.
For the people who don't want to ride ebikes, you don't have too.

For the record.... I don't have an e-Mountain bike (yet).


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Delaware Guy said:


> It's an ebike thread in an over 50 forum, isn't that what this is for?


Normally I'd agree with you, BUT, ebikes are so conflictual that MTBR created the ebike forum specifically to keep the ebike arguments off the other forums.

So yeah, this needs to be moved cuz it will not go anywhere good.

For those folks who lean favorably toward ebikes, please visit the ebike forum


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

To the OP - Returned to riding after a surgery and a couple mandatory couch potato years. Tried to pedal like I did 20+ years earlier, but it wasn’t happening. Went to e-assist to get back in the game and it worked out. The riding experience is completely different than pedal. They are fun and allow you to climb with ease, but the ~50 pound weight of the eBikes makes it a different experience. IMO less of a bike (because it basically isn’t one) and harder to muscle around. If you have an “arm” injury, eMTB isn’t going to help it; more weight to throw around.

After a few years back into the sport, I’m continually making the transition BACK TO PEDAL as my ability returns. The riding experience is so much nicer, even though it is obviously more work. Nothing beats the “feel” of a light bike with good geo and fit to throw around and pedal your heart out on.

Sure, give them a try. But don’t think for a minute that it will be the same experience. They simply aren’t...

PS: Turning 60 in a couple months.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> No thanks, Ive ridden e=bikes without the assist on. Not much fun


I the context of this as the late age forum.....

The overall topic is a pain for me because I'm a public lands trail steward and sizable private ski club director needing to deal with the issue. Not long ago a middle aged guy and his 79 year old dad shed some tears of joy expressing how the trail improvements and the ebike have the dad back enjoying what's been an active outdoor lifestyle. We have a disabled vets program at the ski area. That's another area where the e-assist bikes make sense.

For now a policy of confirmed medical reason makes sense and is working. Peer pressure works too. A teen who's been on an e-bike was seen as a dink by his peers on the NICA team. Now that kid is riding with his legs alone.

I'll only have an ebike when my body can't do the job anymore or possibly to aid commuting. I could bike commute more with the right setup.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

bitflogger said:


> I the context of this as the late age forum.....
> 
> The overall topic is a pain for me because I'm a public lands trail steward and sizable private ski club director needing to deal with the issue. Not long ago a middle aged guy and his 79 year old dad shed some tears of joy expressing how the trail improvements and the ebike have the dad back enjoying what's been an active outdoor lifestyle. We have a disabled vets program at the ski area. That's another area where the e-assist bikes make sense.
> 
> ...


I will be surprised, when all waiting till they have too, stop using cars.
But i will be dead before.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Went to Sky Park in Big Bear this week and having an eBike would have made the climb up much easier saving me for more runs down. My last two pedals up, I was the only one without one.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Personally I would not ride an ebike as it does nothing for me, I enjoy climbing and pedaling too much but if it works for you then go for it. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

Hurray for FS ebikes! Now i have my wife back as a riding partner with the added bonus of getting to chase her up the trails. Also gave me an "excuse" to buy a new bike that climbs better than the old one!

I'm 67 and wife tried to talk me into an ebike instead, but I'm still having too much fun pushing myself to get faster/stronger. But I love seeing her smile when she blows past me on her bike.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> ... ride the road and be at the mercy of drivers my age.


Shudder.

Methuselah Rides®, Inc.

7/28 was my 70th. Heading out on my Tallboy.


----------

